# Bentley GT bolt pattern?



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

With the platform sharing, does anyone know what the bolt patterns are for the Bentley products? Would be nice to see some 5x112 in there someplace... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley GT bolt pattern? (gezuvor)*

2004-06 Bentley Continental GT 5x112


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: Bentley GT bolt pattern? (Paldi)*

Thanks Fred, that is what I thought. I noticed the wheel thread in the Phaeton forum as well, which shows some of that crossover.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley GT bolt pattern? (gezuvor)*

Here's a set that I bought on ebay. I'm awaiting delivery. Soon I'll be able to say if they fit and if the tire pressure monitoring sensors in them work with the Phaeton TPM computer. Also need to see if the spare wheel/tire will fit in the well in the trunk - tires are 0.66 inch larger in diameter and tread is 0.8 inch wider.
























(Photoshopped Baby Bentley)








(Stock VW Phaeton)

_Modified by Paldi at 9:23 PM 12-7-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:55 PM 12-26-2005_


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

Come on Fred, put 'em on!!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gezuvor)*

Maybe next week - or after the snow goes away in the spring. Seller "forgot" to sent the black and white "B" logo caps, so I'm waiting for them too. Maybe I'll go drop the spare in the trunk to see if it fits the well and the TPMS communicates.


_Modified by Paldi at 10:59 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

The spare fits in the well and the cover fits flat and flush in the trunk. The spin on gizmo that holds the spare down is a problem - the threaded shaft is about an inch too short. Tire is about an inch wider at tread so it figures.
I think the seller also "forgot" to send the tpms sensors. So I am in a delay mode until I source a set of 5 sensors Bentley, Phaeton or BMW 330 are the same part. Anybody have spares?








Still making do with fake photos. 12/20/05


_Modified by Paldi at 7:25 PM 12-20-2005_


----------

